# Transmission Rating



## Obi-Wan Stomboli (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello fellow Cruze enthusiasts. I’m planning on wanting to do a build on my automatic that requires a few power upgrades to my car, but, the only thing that is concerning me is the amount of power that the transmission after seeing all these threads of how troublesome they can be. One thing I am wondering about the automatic transmission is its horsepower/torque rating. Thank you all for the future help and I hope to come back here more often for advice.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Obi-Wan Stomboli said:


> Hello fellow Cruze enthusiasts. I’m planning on wanting to do a build on my automatic that requires a few power upgrades to my car, but, the only thing that is concerning me is the amount of power that the transmission after seeing all these threads of how troublesome they can be. One thing I am wondering about the automatic transmission is its horsepower/torque rating. Thank you all for the future help and I hope to come back here more often for advice.


What year, trim level and engine do you have? Do you know which transmission is in your Cruze? If not, maybe post your VIN so it can be decoded.

Doug

.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Gen 1 1.4T:
Auto: GM 6-Speed 6T40 MH8/MHB Hydra-Matic Automatic Transmission

People have put ~200 WHP through them mostly without issue though. The axles will break well before the internals.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

I am researching how to beef up the trans for racing a diesel cruze. I am looking at adding more friction surfaces... probably by switching out a single sided ring for double or i have heard of finding thinner ones rings and using more of them. I have a extra trans off of ebay coming my way and will break it down, to see what options will fit. Also trans shift kits may help these too.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

shimmy816 said:


> I am researching how to beef up the trans for racing a diesel cruze. I am looking at adding more friction surfaces... probably by switching out a single sided ring for double or i have heard of finding thinner ones rings and using more of them. I have a extra trans off of ebay coming my way and will break it down, to see what options will fit. Also trans shift kits may help these too.


Having specified diesel would be a big help from the start. The 1.4 and our 2.0 have entirely different trans. Our trans are rated for 300 no more then 350ft lbs it’s an aisin unit and not really a trans that gets built much. Most internal components will be stock build.


----------

